# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Import megazines for learn

## GGG

Hi koi lovers
Sy mau jual beberapa megazines impor yg kalo dibuang sayang
Banyak berisi mengenai knowladge seputar kolam koi,keeping koi,memilih tategoi,hi tech pond filter and filtration,sampai dengan lomba koi di luAr negeri dan japan kususnyA
Hobis koi di negara barat mengulas bNyak pemeliharaan koi dengan menggunakan teknologi sangat cocok untuk menambah ilmu hobis koi
Harga yg dijual berupa bundle,setiap bundle berisi 4 lembar buku
Bundle koi carp atas 
Bundle koi carp bawah
Bundle nichirin atas
Bundle nichirin bawah

Setiap bundle dijual rp.300.000 dikirim melalui jne ke kota2 yg dilalui jne servis

Gambar sy lupa bgm upload disini barangkali berminat bisa langsung wa ke nomor sy 081216162257

Salam kois

----------

